# Maxolen Pet Hair Removal Brush



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

WHAT IS IT?

Maxolen Pet Hair Removal Brush










WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

A new type of pet hair removal brush

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

2001 Nissan Primera

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Having used lint rollers, Megs pet hair brush and many vac attachments in the past, it is obvious from the appearance of the Maxolen pet hair brush that it is something different.

We have 3 whippets that love to sit in the car, their short white & ginger hairs stick to all fabrics but also penetrate the surface making them really tricky to remove. Too short to get any real purchase and too many to individually target.

Heres a before……



















I started with several firm strokes in the same direction that pulled the majority of the surface hairs to the base of the seats, these were quickly sucked up with the George. The hairs that remained were in the weave of the fabric and traditionally this is the best I've achieved with other products. A few more firm passes pulled these hairs out, almost like the brush opened the weave of the fabric and gripped the strand. Again sucked up to leave the following……





































A very impressive result which also offers the added value of releasing the dusty & muddy paw prints from the fabric without having to wet the surface. My only criticism would be the tool is a bit large to get into creases easily. If a smaller handled version were available im sure this could be resolved.

WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?

It does what it says on the tin. The pet hair brush covers a large area quickly in an effective robust manner. Removes hairs from on and in the fabric and is simple to wash when finished with.

I would and have recommended to other, its use is not confined to vehicle use as I've used it on my sofa and work suits with equally impressive results.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff, but that seat pattern is busy and looks like its covered in hairs to start with.

Seams a cracking product...:thumb:


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Unfortunately my point and shoot camera struggled to pick up the hair coverage on the pattern, but it was the same as the grey parts.

The ironic thing is, that is my commuting car and I don't care about it, but it doesn't matter what I do it wont die! Trouble is, its the only fabric interior car we own and the flippin dog hairs get everywhere! Glad i've found solution, long overdue.


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

God I hate dog hair with a passion. I'd throw a fit if I had to sit in a car with that much of the horrible stuff in it!


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes.... well..... it isn't me that lets them in that car. We have a big estate that is their usually form of transport but sometimes the magic fuel gauge is pointing towards the bottom.... whereas the primeval is always full.


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

I think I will be buying one of those brushes anyway. We have 4 small dogs (2 non-moulting) and the appearance of any dog hair at home brings out the worst kind of OCD in me!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

very good review..

stu showed me his one, and seen one at the maxo meeting.. looks like they redesigned the tool from the old paint and grain from b&q :lol:

not tried one.. no dogs allowed in my car..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> very good review..
> 
> stu showed me his one, and seen one at the maxo meeting.. looks like they redesigned the tool from the old paint and grain from b&q :lol:
> 
> not tried one.. no dogs allowed in my car..


Did he now....:lol: Very good of him, now the hairs should show up well on the QQ interior...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:

dont get this review moved to the GC :lol:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Just to let you know we also do a smaller version of this tool, it is about half the size of the original. 

Thanks for doing the review foolish boy its good to see you got on well with it :thumb:

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> very good review..
> 
> stu showed me his one, and seen one at the maxo meeting.. looks like they redesigned the tool from the old paint and grain from b&q :lol:
> 
> not tried one.. no dogs allowed in my car..


:lol::lol::lol: don't think it would go down too well if we were trying to paint a natural wood effect finish on to pet owners interiors now would it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

paint and grain always looks brilliant :lol:

my dad was a paint and grain addict lol.. all the skirting.. window surrounds, doors, everything had about 6 different colour layers of paint and grain on them at one point :lol:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Any ideas on a price of this & the smaller version???

All i can find on your site is it in the 'Pet Owners Car Care Pack'

:thumb:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

sistersvisions said:


> Any ideas on a price of this & the smaller version???
> 
> All i can find on your site is it in the 'Pet Owners Car Care Pack'
> 
> :thumb:


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Group buy on both?
And any chance of the email pat


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

chrisc said:


> Group buy on both?
> And any chance of the email pat


Chris,

Tried to send a pm but your unable to accept as you have exceeded your limit :thumb:

Thanks
Pat


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

empty now pat i'll check later off to work now.Best day of week it's a thursday chippy day


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Hi Guys a group buy has now been set up for the Large and Small tools together with free delivery link below :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237623


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)

try these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LargeJumb...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item3cf1501234


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

May I suggest after trying both the Sonax one is miles better also.


----------

